# Heading To Disney



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

We'll be at the Fort Wilderness campground, as long as the dual cam cooperates on the way down. I'll have a Sprint Aircard so I should be able to use high speed web access.

Sounds like a cool place to stay...at least it won't be 95 degrees


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Have a great trip and say hello to minnie for me.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So, are we to assume all is well with the hitch set up?

Have a great Time. Scout a good camping spot for me, I will be there in July.

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

If you can get a preferred campsite do it. Well worth the extra $. Close to bus stops and larger than the standard sites. We had about 100 yard walk to the stop. Super cool place to stay. Enjoy.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

caleb22 said:


> We'll be at the Fort Wilderness campground, as long as the dual cam cooperates on the way down. I'll have a Sprint Aircard so I should be able to use high speed web access.
> 
> Sounds like a cool place to stay...at least it won't be 95 degrees
> 
> ...


 Have a great trip!
...and don't use up ALL of the sunny - we'll be down there (sans TT) next month.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Caleb22! action 
We will be with you in spirit.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Have a great trip, Caleb22! action
> We will be with you in spirit.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


Didn't you just say you put your "spirit" in your cocoa?


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm so excited for you! Camping there is on my wish list. Be sure to report back!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Take LOTS of pictures and take notes. We are there mid March.

Have a great time!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like FLA is gonna learn about Outbacks this winter/spring!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats and have a great trip.

If you haven't yet been to this site its a good place to read over: Fort Wilderness FAQ


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Have a safe trip and enjoy. I wanted to head down to Fort Wilderness this year but the wife wanted a cruise. I tried to do a two week trip camping at Fort Wilderness for a few days, take the camper to the dock and go on a 4-5 day cruise and camp on the way back, after talking with my DW, she decided...I mean we decided that we would take a cruise without the camping trip. So we will be off to Florida, without the Outback, in 99 days to sail into the sunset.

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Have a safe trip and enjoy. I wanted to head down to Fort Wilderness this year but the wife wanted a cruise. I tried to do a two week trip camping at Fort Wilderness for a few days, take the camper to the dock and go on a 4-5 day cruise and camp on the way back, after talking with my DW, she decided...I mean we decided that we would take a cruise without the camping trip. So we will be off to Florida, without the Outback, in 99 days to sail into the sunset.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]71190[/snapback]​


Gotta vote with the DW on this one, Fire44!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Gary, put the Outback on a barge and tow it behind the Cruise Liner.









John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Have a great time !!!!

We were going to plan for this year also, but the time frame we wanted was booked solid already..









I guess it just has to wait!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time Caleb22
You will enjoy it
We had a great time there 2 years ago

Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Have a great trip! We are planning on taking the Outback to Ft. Wilderness in March.


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Have a great trip.

We were there last June.
We loved it.

Ralph


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hope yall have a great trip. sunny We will be thinking about you.







I hope that new hitch setup works out for you. Yell at us when you get back.









Leon


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Have fun-----we went during Thanksgiving and had a blast!....................We will return this Thanksgiving


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

kmcfetters said:


> Have fun-----we went during Thanksgiving and had a blast!....................We will return this Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it crazy busy during Thanksgiving? We went when we had an extra week off at Christmas two years ago during the Wright bros celebration. We practically had the place to ourselves until Thursday then the crowds showed up. A lot of times we were the only people on the bus.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Caleb22,

We'll be arriving there on Jan 23rd with the Outback. Leaving Canada on the 20th. We are going to spend 2 weeks (including travel there and back)

Have a great time. We are looking forward to it.

Wayne


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

You can get a mug from the restaurant that includes free refills for life......but it is $12. We got one Thanksgiving and will use it again this year. Don't miss out on the night time movie w/ chip and dale...that was alot of fun for the kids....have fun!


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone...I'm looking forward to it. It will be a long ride but I'll take my meds and keep it headed straight. I finally got the Reese Dual Cam working like it should I think. The lower shank seemed to help the camper sit where it needed to.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Have a great trip and be safe....don't rush, remember you are on vacation!!!

Have fun and think of us poor working slobs.

Gary


----------

